# Ski Patrol



## EMT11KDL (Nov 2, 2011)

Who is all working ski patrol this season? Are you paid or volunteer where you working? 

I just got hired on paid in idaho


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 3, 2011)

Feel free to PM me if you want some insider info about patrolling. 

Worked pro last year, vollied the year prior. Tried to talk my director into a PT gig this winter but he wasn't stoked on it  Still trying to make it happen though at my old resort along with a couple new ones but it's not looking good, plus I think I'd be overloaded with PT Intermediate, Medic school and PT Ski Patrol. Lots of gas money and wear and tear on the car and my body.


----------



## EMS Patient Care Advocate (Nov 3, 2011)

EMT11KDL said:


> Who is all working ski patrol this season? Are you paid or volunteer where you working?
> 
> I just got hired on paid in idaho



Paid patrol. 
OEC intructor. 
NSP. 
Working in NH. 11 years on patrol


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 3, 2011)

I'd love to land a job doing ski patrol!


----------



## socalmedic (Nov 3, 2011)

dad did patrol volunteer for 35 years. i did for 3. i am going to get back into it as soon as i have some free money. its a fun job to get into though.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 4, 2011)

Ideally when I graduate somehow I'll have figured how to get a job being a pro patroller and seasonal wildland guy for the summer. 

Is getting a gig as a pro patroller even possible without putting any time as a volly first? Does having time on ambulance count for much? Sports medicine experience? Avy Level 1 and backcountry experience?

i need to buttonhole a patroller on a lift ride or something, I can't imagine a better job during the winter. I write this while constantly peeking at my skis leaning on the wall.

Winter storm warning in effect for southern Colorado! Hopefully Saturday will be my opener.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 4, 2011)

Just be aware that patrollers have bad days too and don't always want to be :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:ed and prodded at. Also don't get offended if they tell you to shut up when the radio starts talking, they need to hear the traffic. No offense to vollies there are great ones out there but your better off talking to a pro patroller about it.

We hired people without experience as vollies. Ambulance experience can help but you have to remember patrollers work in austere environments so the style is a little different than working in an ambulance. More emphasis on packaging and transporting then gettin down and dirty once your in the patrol room. Of course your still doing an assessment but you need to get them down off the mountain too.

Avy, backcountry and SAR experience definitely help.


----------



## McGoo (Nov 4, 2011)

I was pro patrol for a few years, mainly in BC. I was hired on the back of being a ski instructor who was simply very keen to be a patroller. My first season I was a 'caddy', where I was basically pro patrol's :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:, I did everything they did except treatment. After that I did my first aid course and got a paid spot. 

Great job compared to all the others on the hill, I got sick of it though in the end. After seven winters in five years I couldn't be bothered skiing anymore, and only left the but to respond to medical calls. Good thing I got Ito paramedic school!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 4, 2011)

McGoo said:


> I couldn't be bothered skiing anymore



Have you seen a shrink about that? 

7 winters in 5 years is a lot of skiing though, I'll give you that.


----------



## McGoo (Nov 5, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Have you seen a shrink about that?
> 
> 7 winters in 5 years is a lot of skiing though, I'll give you that.



Hah, yeah I did think it was a bit odd. I was sitting top top of 3000 acres of world class terrain, and unless it was a powder day or summin, I really didnt care. My gear was run down, I had lost motivation, and I didnt care one bit. I havent skied since 2007, and I dont really miss it. I went back to the snow this year a few days after the season finished, and all I could think of was being cold and wet, and having to fix fences in crap snow.

Im sure I'll go back one day, but Im in no rush. Especially as my new hobby is murdercycling!


----------



## Tigger (Nov 6, 2011)

McGoo said:


> Hah, yeah I did think it was a bit odd. I was sitting top top of 3000 acres of world class terrain, and unless it was a powder day or summin, I really didnt care. My gear was run down, I had lost motivation, and I didnt care one bit. I havent skied since 2007, and I dont really miss it. I went back to the snow this year a few days after the season finished, and all I could think of was being cold and wet, and having to fix fences in crap snow.
> 
> Im sure I'll go back one day, but Im in no rush. Especially as my new hobby is murdercycling!



God I hope that never happens to me. Had my first day yesterday, skiing untracked pow all day long. Winter's here, and I can't think of anything else:censored:except skiing.


----------



## Luno (Nov 6, 2011)

You got hired on "paid" patrol?  I'm unfamiliar with that position, in anything other than a derogatory reference...   But in all seriousness, congrats, welcome to the dark side.  BTW, aren't you a 68W?  There are two whiskeys on our patrol.  Where are you at?  

Rob, seriously?  You're not patrolling this year?  It's supposed to be epic!!!

McGoo, I totally feel ya.  It sometimes just gets to the point where you don't even want to respond to anything except life shattering trauma, or a code.  Part of it is the association of skiing with work, and part of it is the job for me just beat my body into the ground.  Some seasons one knee would be almost twice the size of the other, back is messed up, shoulders are terrible, etc, etc...  The best thing for me to get my joy back is I went out and bought all new gear, just for freeskiing, even new socks, and never wear them for work.  Then take a ski vacation somewhere that you haven't been before.  Enjoy the experience and some of the reason that you got into the job in the first place might come back...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 7, 2011)

Luno said:


> Rob, seriously?  You're not patrolling this year?  It's supposed to be epic!!!



You have no idea how frustrated I am. They weren't keen on giving me a PT spot  So then I started talking about volunteering for a year which means I need OEC and my old place is running the OEC class but wanted me to pay to challenge it + the NSP dues, which is fair but I don't have a ton of money right now only working per diem so I'm stuck <_<

On the bright side, my mom just told me she was buying me a pair of boots for a late bday present


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 7, 2011)

Luno said:


> You got hired on "paid" patrol?  I'm unfamiliar with that position, in anything other than a derogatory reference...   But in all seriousness, congrats, welcome to the dark side.  BTW, aren't you a 68W?  There are two whiskeys on our patrol.  Where are you at?
> 
> )



yeah paid, means MONEY  lol, yes i am a whiskey, in idaho with the guard.  Rumor has it, we have one other whiskey worker on the mountain i got hired on with.  So that should be and interesting at the same time.  

Thanks, glad to be on the dark side, i am also on the dark side with EMS, I volley/part time paid for fire dept also


----------



## Luno (Nov 7, 2011)

Actually, based on the NSP by laws, "professional" means money...   Paid is a derogatory slur used by people who disagree with their organization.  So, hit me up on PM, I'm probably going to be doing quite a bit of traveling this winter to different areas in the PNW, using the hell out of that Ski Exchange program.  Being AGR now, I've actual vacation time to use, so I'll probably be at your area too...


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 8, 2011)

and my view on that is, so are we not all professionals in our job? just because your a volly does that mean you are less qualified??? 

I would love to get an AGR slot, i have been trying to either get one or deploy.. which neither are happening right now


----------



## Luno (Nov 9, 2011)

*Ugh... Seriously?*



EMT11KDL said:


> and my view on that is, so are we not all professionals in our job? just because your a volly does that mean you are less qualified???
> 
> I would love to get an AGR slot, i have been trying to either get one or deploy.. which neither are happening right now



No, it doesn't mean that you're less qualified, and it doesn't necessarily mean that you're less professional, but the by laws of the National Ski Patrol state plainly that volunteers are not granted the title of "professional ski patroller."  Have fun with the politics of the patrol...   Some volunteers tend to get their noses tweaked that "their" organization calls us that, and use the term "paid" as a passive-aggressive snub at people who do it for a living.  We just had a former AGR from Idaho who is out here SUTA with us, aren't there very many tech/ADOS/AGR jobs out there, that aren't recruiting?


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 11, 2011)

Luno said:


> No, it doesn't mean that you're less qualified, and it doesn't necessarily mean that you're less professional, but the by laws of the National Ski Patrol state plainly that volunteers are not granted the title of "professional ski patroller."  Have fun with the politics of the patrol...   Some volunteers tend to get their noses tweaked that "their" organization calls us that, and use the term "paid" as a passive-aggressive snub at people who do it for a living.  We just had a former AGR from Idaho who is out here SUTA with us, aren't there very many tech/ADOS/AGR jobs out there, that aren't recruiting?



not right now, we have zero agr and 3 tech positions. 4 ados for military funeral


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 21, 2011)

So not directly related to this thread but close enough. 10 inches of snow yesterday! I'm hoping to make a ski trip over winter break from medic school. I'm taking bids for housing, offers for beers and the best explanation of why I should come visit your resort into consideration. Plus you get to hang and ride with me! h34r:  Pretty set on Boulder and Summit County since I have friends there but like I said I'm open to suggestions. Thinking 4 days of riding, willing to travel home after a good day of shredding on the 4th day if I can justify the flights or drive.

My sticks are begging me to be ridden hard.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 21, 2011)

NVRob said:


> So not directly related to this thread but close enough. 10 inches of snow yesterday! I'm hoping to make a ski trip over winter break from medic school. I'm taking bids for housing, offers for beers and the best explanation of why I should come visit your resort into consideration. Plus you get to hang and ride with me! h34r:  Pretty set on Boulder and Summit County since I have friends there but like I said I'm open to suggestions. Thinking 4 days of riding, willing to travel home after a good day of shredding on the 4th day if I can justify the flights or drive.
> 
> My sticks are begging me to be ridden hard.



That would be sucky drive from Reno if you're going alone that's for sure. You could swing through southern CO though and hit the places that are getting hammered this year, which does not include Summit County. If you haven't been to Silverton, I would highly consider going, this year is going to be epic.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 21, 2011)

Tigger said:


> That would be sucky drive from Reno if you're going alone that's for sure. You could swing through southern CO though and hit the places that are getting hammered this year, which does not include Summit County. If you haven't been to Silverton, I would highly consider going, this year is going to be epic.



It's me and at least 1 if not 2 friends. I really don't mind driving by myself though. Did it from Reno to Denver once, only stopped to get gas, get food and hit the head. I just put on my music and go. 

I really want to ride Silverton, I'd prefer to hit it later though once they have some solid snow. Right now Park City, Jackson, Summit County and Big Sky have been presented as options. Crested Butte wouldn't be out of the question though, especially if I came through Denver, a couple friends there have been talking about it for a while. Another thought I had that's kinda off the wall was Talus in New Mexico.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 23, 2011)

NVRob said:


> It's me and at least 1 if not 2 friends. I really don't mind driving by myself though. Did it from Reno to Denver once, only stopped to get gas, get food and hit the head. I just put on my music and go.
> 
> I really want to ride Silverton, I'd prefer to hit it later though once they have some solid snow. Right now Park City, Jackson, Summit County and Big Sky have been presented as options. Crested Butte wouldn't be out of the question though, especially if I came through Denver, a couple friends there have been talking about it for a while. Another thought I had that's kinda off the wall was Talus in New Mexico.



You will not have to worry about solid snow in Silverton, pretty much ever and especially not over winter break. The southern CO mountains are not really that much farther than Summit County if you take I70 to around Moab and then head southwest. It's a southern colorado year right now, that's for sure.


----------



## socalmedic (Nov 23, 2011)

i am in the planning stage of my trips. beavercreak/vail is at the top of my list followed be telluride. aspen/snowmas is a maby...


----------



## Luno (Nov 25, 2011)

*Patrolling*

My patrol season begins tomorrow... Just sayin...


----------



## Tigger (Nov 26, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> i am in the planning stage of my trips. beavercreak/vail is at the top of my list followed be telluride. aspen/snowmas is a maby...



If you can, try and get out there during an off peak week, it's so much better to be able to ski onto the lift and not deal with 4012934809234 falling all over each other over President's Day weekend.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 26, 2011)

Luno said:


> My patrol season begins tomorrow... Just sayin...



I don't want to hear about it!


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 28, 2011)

Luno said:


> My patrol season begins tomorrow... Just sayin...



go kick rocks!!!! mine hasnt started yet


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 30, 2011)

Coolest segment I've seen in a long time. I want to go play now. JP Auclair kills it.

http://vimeo.com/32863936


----------



## Luno (Dec 2, 2011)

EMT11KDL said:


> go kick rocks!!!! mine hasnt started yet



Serious?  Well, it wasn't that impressive, Saturday was ok after it cleared up, Sunday sucked, spent all day wrenching on snowmobile... In the office all this week getting ready for Dec Drill, but back in the snow this weekend


----------



## savelives (Dec 31, 2011)

So far this thread has been a huge help to me but still got a few q's for you guys:

The situation:

I'm emt-b certified and currently running with an ambulance service @ my university. There's a "resort" (its small only about 15 runs) about 10 minutes off campus by car, and I'm considering trying to get a patrol position up there. I've been skiing for about 13 years (since i was 6) and can ski most blacks under control and paralleling most of the way.

Q's:

1) should I bother getting the OEC cert?/do I need one?
2) where can I find information on taking an OEC class in my area? Allegheny county or Centre County. 

Any additional advice would be much appreciated.
Thanks guys


----------



## savelives (Dec 31, 2011)

p.s sorry about bringing this thread back from the dead


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 31, 2011)

No worries.

Google OEC class + your area. For pro patrol many resorts don't require OEC but it does happen from time to time. Your more than likely too late to start this season, most positions are hired for and filled in late summer-fall. 

As for the skiing, you need to be comfortable on all the terrain at your mountain. Also you need to be able to be comfortable while driving a toboggan with a patient in it. Comfortable doesn't mean fast. Although if you are side-sliding an entire hill just to gain access to a patient things might change.


----------



## savelives (Dec 31, 2011)

Most of the patrol pages say you first have to pass a "ski test". What exactly should I expect?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 31, 2011)

savelives said:


> Most of the patrol pages say you first have to pass a "ski test". What exactly should I expect?



I skied for half a day with the patrol director. Just a normal day of skiing, we skied all over the mountain.


----------



## JCyrus (Dec 31, 2011)

savelives said:


> So far this thread has been a huge help to me but still got a few q's for you guys:
> 
> The situation:
> 
> ...



Allegheny or Centre County?.... Small ski area 10 minutes from campus?  I'm guessing you're either in Pittsburgh area and referring to Boyce Park, or, more likely, you're at Penn State and referring to Tussey Mountain.  Both are within the Western Appalachian Region of the National Ski Patrol, more info here: http://www.patrol.org/war/index.htm

I don't know specifically much about either patrol but do have a general idea of how ski patrols are run throughout the region.  OEC is fairly similar to EMT-B, and in fact, you can challenge the exam having EMT or WFR certification, more info about that is available direct from NSP.  Some patrols may accept an in-state EMT-B as valid medical credentials, others may require you to get OEC (either by the actual class, or challenge).  This varies from patrol to patrol.  If you need OEC though, the vast majority of patrols will help you get it, think of it as very similar to a volunteer EMS/rescue squad, you can't recruit/retain members if you don't offer (or help to obtain) the required training.

Your ski test will either be done in a group or individually with the patrol director or another senior member.  Like Rob said, it will likely be fairly laid back and most likely a day or less of skiing on the hill to observe that you can maintain control on a variety of terrain.

Professional OR volunteer, it's likely too late to get involved even before the first snowflakes of the season.  Typically, the way the recruiting cycle works for many volunteer patrols is that you would do your ski test at the end of one season, spend the following summer or fall doing your OEC, and then spend the vast majority of the following ski season as a "candidate" undergoing on-the-hill training to gain the status of full patroller.  It's pretty time consuming at the front end of things to get involved with ski patrol, and personally, it's why I haven't, even though I'm an avid skier.  Maybe once I'm settled down in an area with a resort nearby I'll join a patrol, but I just don't have time now.

I would talk directly to the Patrol Director at the resort you're looking at though.  Especially if it's that close to a college campus, they may rely on student volunteers, and may have adjusted the way they operate to accomodate those students, but you'll never know if you don't ask them.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 31, 2011)

*I volunteered in Douglas County, Nebraska...*

Foxfire, quit laughing!).


Topo map of Douglas County:

*_______________________________________________*


----------



## savelives (Dec 31, 2011)

I emailed the patrol directors for hidden valley, seven springs, and tussey mountain. No replies yet and I'm a little confused as to why. Talked to a few SP guys out at 7S last night and they said they're desperate for patrollers but hm...any insight? Busy cuz its the 31/1st?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 31, 2011)

savelives said:


> I emailed the patrol directors for hidden valley, seven springs, and tussey mountain. No replies yet and I'm a little confused as to why. Talked to a few SP guys out at 7S last night and they said they're desperate for patrollers but hm...any insight? Busy cuz its the 31/1st?



It's a holiday weekend, its busy and they more than likely don't want to deal with it right at the moment, no offense. 

If you spend much time around patrollers you will realize that they are on mountain time 24/7.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Feb 9, 2012)

Does it seem to anyone else there has been an increase of drunk skiers and snowboarders this season?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 9, 2012)

EMT11KDL said:


> Does it seem to anyone else there has been an increase of drunk skiers and snowboarders this season?



I've only been up once but with the way the snow is I wouldn't doubt it. How's patrol treating you?

I'm guilty of putting a few back skiing sometimes, never to the point of being hammed though.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 9, 2012)

Given that conditions are garbage throughout much of the country, I wouldn't be surprised if people were imbibing on the chair. Can't say I've never done it.

Incidentally I had to swallow my pride and take a toboggan ride down after hitting a tree in Stow VT. I was out of bounds so I dragged myself onto a trail (that took a while) but it was so icy that I couldn't slip down the trail so my buddy called the Patrol. I was surprised, they sent one patroller and the sled onto a steep, icy bump run. But this guy was a total pro, got a quick assessment done, helped roll me into the sled and got me down with no assistance. When I couldn't get out of the sled he called the local ambulance from a dedicated line, got me onto a board with one other patroller and 10 minutes later the rig was there. I can't say it enough, I was impressed. I just wished they had a medic on that day so I coulda got some pain meds before transport, but those that hit trees shouldn't be asking for much.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Feb 9, 2012)

Been great. working full time on pro staff. just seems like the past week half i have been dealing with a lot of passed out or can't walk drunks..


----------



## EMT11KDL (Feb 9, 2012)

This was at work last week


----------



## socalmedic (Feb 9, 2012)

EMT11KDL: where do you work? if i make it up to idaho this year maby we can meet up. you can PM

all others: just got back from 11 days in whistler.  nener nener nener.


----------

